# Feel like crying



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

HI All

Thanks again for all your advice regarding Nacho and having the 'snip.'

He went in on Thursday and as expected came out very subdued and mopey. He perked up on Friday and Saturday and was running around, enjoying his walk around the block etc but yesterday was horrendous. He managed to get around his cone and has irritated his stitches. We rang the emergency vet because he wouldn't move. Literally couldn't drag him from his spot. He hadn't done his business (wee or poo) for over 20 hours so the vet told us to come in. He gave him some more antibiotics and changed his cone to a plastic indestructible one and put some steroid and antibiotic cream on the wound. It was awful. The vet said in 30 years of being a vet he had never met a dog more wimpy. He was squealing, crying, growling and the works when the vet adminstered the cream and injection. In the end he gave up and gave us some pain relief tablets rather than an injection because he had worked himself up so much.

Since then we have to carry him to the field and literally drag him by his lead (which is breaking my heart) to do his business. He has fortunately weed and poeed since but its a nightmare to get him to do it. You can tell he is desperate... his legs were shaking. 

I really don't think this is normal. Could he just have a low pain threshold? 

The wound seems to be slightly better since the new cone yesterday but the swelling and bruising makes my stomach turn. He is currently just sat in front of me crying constantly.

Would love to know if any of you have been in a similar situation and now have happy dogs again. He is a different dog right now!! I think i just need reasurrance. The vet just said he is milking it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It doesn't sound right to me. I'd take him for a second opinion. Don't take any chances.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little guy hope he gets better soon! I have a girl and when she got spayed she was very sulky for the first few days. She wasn't in pain (she was on pain medication for the first few days) I had a onesie on her and an inflatable collar so she couldn't get to her stitches. When she came back home after her surgery she didn't pee or poo for the first 12 hours or so. 

I am sure that someone will be able to offer advice. Hope Nacho gets better and is back to normal very fast!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear Nacho is suffering, poor chap. The vet may be right and as Nacho is older as in humans he is feeling it more. 
Weller was a baby but not to this extent, he wasn't happy walking but it was because of the itching from the shave. It's really a case of you know him best, if you aren't happy then go back. It is still early days but go with your gut.
Keep us posted.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok thank you. He is eating and drinking. Only drinking when I lift a glass to his lips (think he is finding it hard to drink with his cone). ...When I write this he sounds like such a little prince!! I'm going to go back to the vets tomorrow. Hopefully i will see an improvement by then tho. Never simple with Nacho!!

Wish me luck trying to get the steroid cream on him! I will be waiting for Tom to get back from work... may have to straitjacket him!!! Poor boy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know that Jake hated the cone so much that at first he went crazy,v then he would not move at all when it was on. Once we switched to the onesie he was fine. He is terrified of the cone. I hope your little man is better soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Nacho and poor you.  It sounds miserable for everybody. I hope he rallies very soon and you can all put allof this behind you.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Nacho, must be awful to see him like that. Goodluck with his appointment tomorrow please keep us updated.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about poor Nacho. I hope he recovers soon. 

Dogs can milk it. We had a Westie who had to have most of his hip joint removed. Weeks after surgery he was still hobbling around on 3 legs and refusing to put his leg down. We took him to my mother-in-laws and left him to wander in the garden. When we looked out the window he was running around the garden like a lunatic on all 4 legs, all of a sudden he looked up and saw us watching him and he went back to 3 legs giving us a look of a poor wounded little boy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poor guy. I feel for him. I'm horrible about not itching my wounds, so I can only imagine. Beemer and Lexi were much smaller so when the onesie wasn't enough, the inflatable collar weighed him down. As for going on a walk - is there a doggie friend who could do the walk with you? He will poop and pee just from moving about but maybe he'll forget about his discomfort with a friend around. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You know he could be finding the cone very stressful!? Is it a clear one, so he can see around him?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHHHH Poor Nacho . . .and YOU!! I stress out terribly when my poos are in distress!! I do agree it is probably due to him being older AND he seems to hate that collar and it is stressing him out. I would feel better if I was you to have him checked out throughly again. Sending best wishes.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww Poor Nacho 

I think dogs are pretty resilient souls in general and I wouldn't doubt that he's feeling pretty rough, the bruising and swelling you describe certainly sounds sore to me. 

Given that he was running around the first day before the swelling developed sounds like he's not 'faking it' 

I'm glad he's a little better today though and I'm sure he will continue to improve , maybe try swaddling him in a towel with the necessary area exposed when applying the cream. 

He's always been one of my favourite little poos , I hope he's back to his cheeky self soon 

Ps I hope your wedding went well 

xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah I don't think its the cone (although I can't say he adores it). He started to not move when he had his soft collar on which causes him no stress whatsoever. He looks like a little choir boy. He now has a clear plastic one. Certainly not as comfortable but doing a much better job!! I have just checked on the wound again. The swelling has definitely gone down since he hasn't been able to reach it. Very pink and black bruising at the bottom. Stitches look horrible but I don't think they are infected.

The towel idea is a good one! Thank you. Will keep you posted and will take him to vets again tomorrow. He is having a nap in my bed at the moment!!! He is definitely taking advantage of my goodwill


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I hope he is much better soon, poor chap.
I had some oral drops as painkiller for Ralph, maybe have some of that? 
I'm sure he will bounce back soon - please keep us updated.
Love and hugs to nacho xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you, it is so horrid when our furry friends are in pain and just not right. I do hope Nacho heals up quickly with no further complications.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear this. Really hope Nacho makes a speedy recovery. Seymour was given an oral pain killer in a syringe, we squirted some into his mouth for 4days every evening. It worked really well. Wonder if it would help nacho...x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh poor Nacho, the boys usually bounce back so quickly after neutering. Each dog is different I know but I hear from so many dog owners of many breeds and the boys op usually goes so smoothly, the latest one was 3 days recovery and after check up back to normal routine. Nacho has a great mummy and he will get through this, thinking of you Susie and Nacho xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Doesn't sound right to me either! Poor Nacho, the vet doesn't sound very sympathetic. Jasper was quite mardy as a pup, he cried so much when he had his chip and squealed, but he's manned up a bit now. Is there another vet at the practise you can see. I'd get a second opinion if your still worried. Sending get well licks and kisses from us x x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Nacho, how is he now Susie? hope he is feeling a lot better, Dudley was a baby the first night, had to go and get another pain killing injection (had been told wouldn't need more), but I must admit he did fine after that.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just wondered how Nacho is doing and wether he is back to normal?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Best wishes to Nacho.

It's gandhi's turn tomorrow


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, please keep us updated.

Hopefully all sorted now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Best wishes to Nacho.
> 
> It's gandhi's turn tomorrow


Aw good luck gorgeous boy!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks. We have no onesie preparations, is it just girls that these are for?

The decision was quite quick as he was suddenly out of nowhere a very keen humper at the park (these poor two ckc spaniels!) at the weekend, and he's due to start a weekly agility course at the end of the month, for 6 weeks, so we wanted him to be healed so he could get to do that


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I used it on Beemer, too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Did Beemer have a cone as well? 

Gandhi is out of surgery now and they said he's fine 

But he has to wear the cone for 5 days. I don't think he will like that. Apart from anything else he is a diligent cleaner after a wee and he won't like not being able to do that!


----------

